# What's Your Battle Cry?



## TheRustyOne (Oct 21, 2003)

http://bdmonkeys.net/~chaz/battle.php


"I'm going to unleash oven cleaner in your pants!!" (for rusty)

"I'm going to hump you with such reckless abandon, it will be a new form of crime!" (for my friend's nickname for me)

"Blood and souls for my dark lord! I plunder like the world's mightiest bad-***!!"(for abbey)



I kinda like this thing!


----------



## pknox (Oct 21, 2003)

Lo! Who is that, prowling on the cliffs! It is Pknox, hands clutching a reflective halberd! And with a vengeful roar, his voice cometh:

"I'm seriously going to bruise you for such a long time, you'll age fifty years!!!"


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm gonna fall on you like a "Brick Building."

Or, I'm gonna cover you like a blanket!:rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 21, 2003)

Spoooooon!!!
OK, I stole that one.  Heh-heh-heh.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 21, 2003)

cheater


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 21, 2003)

Skulking through the cliffs, carrying a mighty sword, cometh OLDNEWBIE! And he gives a booming roar:

"For the love of carnage and discord, I burn with the holy fires of destruction!"


Me thinks I'll use this one


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 21, 2003)

Okay...I _had_ to do this!

Rampaging along the tarmac, cutting down all who dare stand in the way using a vorpal blade, cometh Ed Parker! And he gives a spectacular roar:

"I'm going to use you like a hand puppet!!"


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 21, 2003)

THAT"S MY PURSE **kicks to the groin and runs** 
Stolen from Bobby Hill


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 21, 2003)

My real battle cry:
 "I'm going to punch you with such wanton cruelty, your blood will flow counter-clockwise!!!"

I kind of like it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2003)

"Oh my god! Look behind you." he he he.


----------



## pknox (Oct 21, 2003)

I remember one of my first instructors, in shaolin kempo, who always used to talk about the importance of surprise.  I was at a tournament with him in which he was sparring in the finals, and right before the ref called to start, he looked right at his opponent, and said, "whatever you do, don't think of milk."  The guy kind of stood there surprised, and my instructor scored on him for a full point. 

Maybe that would make a good battle cry.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Running across the steppes, carrying a reflective halberd, cometh *Kenpogirl*! And she gives an ominous howl:

*"This one's for you, mom! I destroy all in my path until everything has croaked!!"*


Zang! Who is that, skulking amidst the icy wasteland! It is *Dot Kelly*, hands clutching an oversized scalpel! She grunts thunderously:

*"In the name of Thor the Mighty, I sow darkness and discord like a mad dog who can only get madder!"*


Striding on the candy store, carrying a studded crowbar, cometh *Dorothy Kelly*! And she gives a spectacular bellow:

*"Blood and souls for my dark lord! I shall discombobulate the entire world!!"*


:rofl:   The last one sounds like something I'd say.  :rofl:


----------



## Ender (Oct 21, 2003)

that hand puppet thingy kinda gives me constipation.....jus sayin.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 21, 2003)

Skulking amidst the freeway, carrying a thorned whip, cometh KenpoTess! And she gives a mighty cry:

"You in some S*** now, muhfuh! Man, that's some good coffee!!"

(alrighty then.. they got the whip right though hahaaa)


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 21, 2003)

These war crys are getting a bit freaky!


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 21, 2003)

"For the love of beatings, I feel like chicken tonight!!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2003)

Rich
"I'm going to pound you until you **** molton lava!!"


Rich Parsons
Skulking along the hotel lobby, brandishing a vorpal blade, cometh Rich Parsons! And he gives a spectacular cry:
"Brace yourself, oh human speck of dust! I swear that on this night, you shall dine in hell!!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is like Biff's from Back to The Future... :"Oh look your shoes' untied!"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 22, 2003)

Rampaging along the cliffs, brandishing a studded crowbar, cometh ....  The GoldenDragon! 
And he gives a cruel grunt: "By Odin's mighty spear, I bring darkness and mayhem until Satan himself emerges from the pit to thank me!!!"
***

Skulking over the fields, swinging an oversized scalpel, cometh .... The Emperor! 
And he gives a booming cry: "Brace yourself, oh human speck of dust! I plunder like the world's mightiest bad-***!!"
***

Lo! Who is that, running along the candy store! It is ....   Dennis,
hands clutching a jeweled meat hammer! And with a booming howl, his voice cometh:
"I'm going to fu*k you so heinously, you will
polymorph into a hobbit!"
***

Prowling on the terrain, wielding a mighty sword, cometh .... Dennis Conatser! 
And he gives a cruel grunt: "I'm going to spank 
you so badly, your momma won't recognize you!"

:rofl::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Oh man......
Now where is Castillo............
   :shrug:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *THAT"S MY PURSE **kicks to the groin and runs**
> Stolen from Bobby Hill *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2003)

How about Burt Reynolds' line from Best Little Whorehouse in Texas?  "I'll knock you so flat you'll have to roll down your socks to Sh--!!"


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting...  I'm trying all my names and variations of nicknames...


-------
Sprinting over the terrain, carrying a bladed baseball bat, cometh Ceicei! And she gives a vengeful bellow:  "I'm going to pummel you with such reckless abandon, your screams will shatter lightbulbs world-wide!!"

****
Sprinting out of the mini-mall parking lot, wielding a bladed baseball bat, cometh Caralee! And she gives a spectacular roar:  "I'm going to brutalize you like it's a new extreme sport!"

****
Running across the steppes, clutching a mighty sword, cometh Caralee Crye! And she gives a booming howl:  "I'm seriously going to pummel you until you **** molton lava!!!"

****
Rampaging on the cliffs, swinging buzzsaw hand extensions, cometh Caralee Carver! And she gives a vengeful cry:  "I'm going to flog you until the cops have to tear me off your wraithly spirit!"

****
Who is that, rampaging along the plains! It is Caralee Carver Crye, hands clutching a reflective halberd! And with a low grunt, her voice cometh:  "I'm seriously going to transmogrify everything you hold dear!!!"

****
Who is that, rampaging across the wasteland! It is C-cubed, hands clutching a vorpal blade! And with a gutteral cry, her voice cometh:  "Brace yourself, oh human speck of dust! I shall traumatize the entire planet!!"

****
Zang! Who is that, rampaging along the hotel lobby! It is Ceicei3, hands clutching a studded crowbar! She grunts ominously:  "Vengeance and goo flow from my veins! You are made of meat and I am very hungry!!!"


:lool: 

I think I like my second and seventh ones!

- Ceicei


----------



## Franc0 (Oct 22, 2003)

"I'll punch you so hard, your I.D. will have a black eye"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 22, 2003)

Descending mightily from his lair in the windswept mountains of pain and despair, Randy holds aloft his dreaded jian, Screamcutter, and bellows ," Scatter, o' ye scions of misery and purveyers of mediocrity, lest mine everlasting wrath fall upon thee and all of thy minions, for mercy is not within my heart , failure is not within my limbs, and surrender is not within my vocabulary!"

Standing calmly within the local watering hole, the cranky old geezer Randy Strausbaugh looks his assailant in the eyes and says, "Get outta my face, twerp, or I'm gonna kick your a$$ so hard you're gonna have to blow your nose with White Cloud."


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm kind of fond of

"Venture not into the realms of dragons...for you are crunchy and good with ketchup."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 22, 2003)

I like the hobbit one Mr. C got and Randy's ones...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I like the hobbit one Mr. C got and Randy's ones... *



Oh my........


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2003)

Just remembered my all time favorite:

"I have come here to kick *** and to chew bubble gum.... and I'm all out of bubble gum! "


(from John Carpenter's They Live)

:rofl:


----------



## someguy (Oct 23, 2003)

MIne strikes terror into everyones heart it is
don't hurt me....I'll be your friend


----------



## ABN (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't remember where I heard this but it sticks with me:

   "I'll torture you for so long, you'll think it's a career!"

and my own (usually spoken to 2LTs who should have known better)

"When I want your opinion, I'll ask your wife."


----------



## Robbo (Oct 23, 2003)

How about,

I'm going to hit you so hard....you'll starve doing cartwheels.


 Rob


----------



## Kroy (Oct 24, 2003)

"MOMMY" as I run down the street.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2003)

A line I actualy used in a fight situation... "I'm going to hit you so many times with my right, you'll beg for a left." He started laughing and the moment was defused.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi My name is Akashiro, and I'd like you to meet four of my best friends..

Anguish ( show left fist)
Fear       ( show right fist)
Death ( show left foot)

and suffering (show right foot)

and they are just dying to meet you....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2003)

In what *Battle* did John Paul Jones *Cry*..... "I die happy"?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*HIS LAST*

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Oct 31, 2003)

Stalking amidst the steppes, clutching a jeweled meat hammer, cometh Cliar! And he gives a gutteral roar:

"I'm going to spank you in such an unsafe manner, it will be a new form of crime!!!"

Sprinting amidst the desert, brandishing an oversized scalpel, cometh Laoch! And he gives an ominous grunt:

"I'm going to bludgeon you with such reckless abandon, you will polymorph into a leather daddy!!"
(how does one bludgeon with a scalpel?)

Who is that, skulking amidst the tundra! It is Cliar Laoch, hands clutching a jeweled meat hammer! And with a spectacular howl, his voice cometh:

"Vengeance and goo flow from my veins! You are made of meat and I am very hungry!!!"
(HEY! KINGSTON IS NO TUNDRA!!!!)

Who is that, rampaging across the tarmac! It is Cliar_Laoch, hands clutching a piece of chainlink fence! And with a mighty cry, his voice cometh:

"Ares, God of War, be praised! I pillage faster than the super-flu!!!"
(erm... right)

Yea, verily: Who is that, running amidst the tarmac! It is Chris, hands clutching buzzsaw hand extensions! He bellows thunderously:

"Vengeance and goo flow from my veins! I pillage like the world's mightiest bad-***!!!"

Hark! Who is that, prowling through the mini-mall parking lot! It is 

Christopher, hands clutching a mighty sword! He grunts thunderously:

"I'm going to punch you into a new dimension of pain!!"
**THIS NEXT ONE ROCKS**
Prowling through the tundra, carrying a burning branch, cometh Chris Taylor! And he gives a spectacular scream:

"I'm seriously going to **** you until you are hot and bothered!!"

Running across the hotel lobby, brandishing a thorned whip, cometh Christopher Taylor! And he gives a booming bellow:

"I'm going to hack into your brain, and type rm -rf !!!"
Er... right... I don't know what that means, but, okay!


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Oct 31, 2003)

Stalking on the hotel lobby, swinging two hardened pitas, cometh Jen Davies! And she gives a vengeful scream:

"I'm going to clobber you in such an inhumane manner, your reincarnation will be a scientific anomaly!!"
For my lady-friend!

Although the thought of Jen tearing down on me with a pair of hard pitas... doesn't really scare me all that much.

But this next one does.

Rampaging out of the wasteland, wielding a meaty axe, cometh Jennifer Davies! And she gives a cruel scream:

"I'm going to **** you so badly, you will wake up from the Matrix!"


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 31, 2003)

"I'm going to rip your lips off your face and stuff them up your snot locker!"

Heard that in boot camp.

SCS


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 31, 2003)

Simple is, as SIMPLE DOES............


"HI!  HOW ARE YOU???????"

:erg:


----------



## Seig (Nov 1, 2003)

Rampaging through the fields, attacking with a thorned whip, cometh Seig! And he gives an ominous howl:

"I'm going to smash you so forcibly, your blood will flow counter-clockwise!!!"




My all time favorite has to be:  "Well, then, you know what I'm going to do?  Just for the hell of it, I'm going to take this right foot and whop you on that side of your face.  And you know what?  There isn't going to be a damn thing you can do about it."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> "I'm going to smash you so forcibly, your blood will flow counter-clockwise!!!"
> *



Now that is Kenpo to the Bone if I ever read it!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Simple is, as SIMPLE DOES............
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, that invokes ph34r in anyone who knows you!

...and fear in those who don't, for that matter!

:lol:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Nov 12, 2003)

"For the love of beatings, I desecrate until my loins find satisfaction!!!"

Erm... ew?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 12, 2003)

Did anybody post this acronym?

BOHICA!!!!

(Bend Over, Here It Comes Again).

It rings off the walls with valorous tones.  Sadly, if you lose the battle, this invites the opponent to tattoo breasts on your back and then ruin your nether regions with his rampaging war club.

But that has never happened to me, and never will again.

I swear.

SCS


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 12, 2003)

My personal favorites:

"Don't hit me!  I'm a bleeder!"

and:

"Not the face! Not the face!"


Cthulhu


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 12, 2003)

Yea, verily: Who is that, rampaging over the plains! It is Quick Sand, hands clutching a piece of chainlink fence! She grunts homicidally:

"I'm going to cram objects into you from every conceivable angle!"

Ohhhh, I sound scary. That's cool. 
:supcool:   Watch out mortals !!:uhohh: 


ummm yeah, or not.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 13, 2003)

I know guys who have paid to have that said to them.

SCS


----------

